# grande samantha



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

BAIKONUR (Kazakistan) - L'attracco è avvenuto poco prima della 4 italiane e un sogno si è realizzato. Samantha Criforetti è la prima donna italiana nello spazio dopo il lancio di ieri sera alle 22.01. "E' molto meglio di come me lo sognavo". E' una raggiante Samantha a commentare così l'arrivo alla Stazione spaziale, in collegamento diretto con la sua famiglia. "Sono felice del successo, c'è grande entusiasmo a bordo", ha detto la prima donna astronauta italiana. "Siamo stati accolti da una grande festa a bordo, c'è un buon pasto, era tanto che non mangiavamo".

*"E' andato tutto benissimo,* abbiamo visto immagini spettacolari, la prima alba e le stelle", ha detto salutando la mamma nel suo primo collegamento dalla Stazione spaziale internazionale (Iss) con il centro di controllo della missione a Mosca.

*"Ci sentiamo dallo spazio!"* aveva infatti promesso via Twitter prima di partire e così è stato. Perfetto il lancio  dalla base aerospaziale di Baikonur in Kazakistan della navetta Soyuz che dopo sei ore di viaggio ha portato lei, il comandante russo Anton Shkaplerov e l'americano Terry Virts nella Stazione Spaziale Internazionale.

*Cristoforetti è entrata nella Iss sorridendo* ai colleghi che l'aspettavano a bordo: il comandante Barry E. Wilmore della Nasa e i russi Aleksandr Samokutyayev ed Elena Serova. Con Shkaplerov e Virts, entrati subito dopo Samantha, i sei astronauti diventano adesso l'equipaggio 42 della Iss.
[h=1]Spazio, il lancio di Missione Futura[/h][h=1]Navigazione per la galleria fotografica[/h]1 di 24​Immagine PrecedenteImmagine Successiva
Slideshow



[*=center]
[*=center]


*"L'aggancio è avvenuto in modo perfetto"*, ha detto Luca Parmitano, astronauta dell'Esa e ambasciatore del semestre italiano di presidenza del Consiglio europeo. "Dopo una lunghissima giornata, il momento cruciale dell'aggancio è stato superato e adesso Samantha e i suoi compagni di equipaggio possono godersi un pò di relax", ha aggiunto l'astronauta, l'ultimo italiano nello spazio prima della missione della Cristoforetti.




*Poco dopo il decollo la navetta è entrata in orbita* e nell'abitacolo ha cominciato a fluttuare Olaf, la mascotte che Samantha si è portata nel lungo viaggio. L'astronauta italiana sarà anche la prima a preparare nello spazio un vero caffè espresso: tra gli esperimenti infatti ci sarà da testare un speciale macchina per il caffè, frutto della collaborazione tra Lavazza e Argoten. Non da meno i russi che hanno portato quasi un chilo di caviale nel bagaglio.
[h=1]Missione Futura, Olaf: la mascotte in orbita con Samantha[/h][h=1]Navigazione per la galleria fotografica[/h]1 di 3​Immagine PrecedenteImmagine Successiva
Slideshow



[*=center]
[*=center]
Condividi  




*I tre piloti resteranno nello spazio cinque mesi e mezzo.* Il ritorno a terra  è previsto nel maggio 2015. Come è ormai sua abitudine, l'astronauta italiana ha pubblicato on line la sua playlist musicale per il conto alla rovescia, tutta dedicata alle canzoni sul volo, da Lindebergh di Fossati a La Luna di Edoardo Bennato.





Condividi  



*E' cominciata così Futura*, la seconda missione di lunga durata dell'Agenzia Spaziale Italiana (Asi). "Sono stati gli otto minuti più emozionanti della mia vita", ha detto dopo il lancio il presidente dell'Asi Roberto Battiston. 


*Nata a Milano, ma di origine trentina* e cresciuta a Malè (dove per il lancio è stato allestito un maxischermo), Samantha ha 34 anni. Pilota militare, capitano dell'aeronautica e ingegnere, l'astronauta italiana contribuirà allo svolgimento di tutti i compiti di ricerca, sperimentazione e manutenzione operativa del laboratorio spaziale.
[h=1]Samantha Cristoforetti saluta i parenti: direzione cosmodromo[/h][h=1]Navigazione per la galleria fotografica[/h]1 di 9​Immagine PrecedenteImmagine Successiva
Slideshow



[*=center]
[*=center]


*In questa missione,* l'Italia è protagonista. Sono ben dieci le ricerche italiane avviate, dallo studio della sclerosi multipla ai sensori in grado di misurare ritmo del cuore e del respiro durante il sonno, dalla stampante in 3D tutta italiana alle tecniche di decontaminazione dai batteri.[h=1]Tags[/h]Argomenti:esamissione futuraasiagenzia spaziale italianaagenzia spaziale europea


----------

